# Hammond Power Solutions IncTSX:HPS.A



## gladiator (Oct 26, 2015)

So. I have some shares of HPS.A when i call TD to say can you DRIP it they say you cannot do it.
Cant I just reinvestdividend without paying fee on it ?


----------

